# Faster Memo



## CubeLord (Jan 11, 2011)

So im learning M2/Old Pochmann. I want a memory method that can allow me to memorize in 45 seconds or less. It also should not require me to memorize many pictures.
This method should also allow to do the entire solve (including memorization) in sub 2.


Also anybody know the way Ville Sepanen memorizes.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 11, 2011)

Would you like fries with that?

Read the memory method thread. You'll find what you want.


----------



## afrizal (Jan 11, 2011)

letter is the best.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 11, 2011)

visual BH with fries


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 11, 2011)

So you don't want story/journey/roman room methods, go for letters or visual. Main thing here is practice!


----------



## tim (Jan 11, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Read the memory method thread. You'll find what you want.



That's 531 posts full of unstructured information. No one wants to read it.



afrizal said:


> letter is the best.



How do you define "best"? And "letter" is not even a memo method btw.



Tyjet66 said:


> Main thing here is practice!


 
This.


----------



## CubeLord (Jan 11, 2011)

what's visual BH


----------



## cisco (Jan 11, 2011)

a joke

or... just memorize it (w/o method) and solve it (freestyle)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 11, 2011)

tim said:


> That's 531 posts full of unstructured information. No one wants to read it.


 
It's certainly interesting to read, I read through all of it ~ 1 month ago. 

If you don't want many images needed, just use a letter pair list, and that way you can memorize edges easy. I use roman rooms, I use locations in my room to memo. Each location has 2 images interacting. In one location, using a letter pair list, you can memorize 4 edges in that one spot, using only 2 images created in that one location. So you'd only need 3 locations, give or take, for edges, and I'd use auditory for corners, allows for sub10 memo with a lot of practice.

It's also great for multi.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 12, 2011)

CubeLord said:


> what's visual BH


BH is an efficient solving method, which is not what your asking for:
Auditory pairs for edges are popular; that is group two letters together to form a single word/sound and just repeat it to yourself until you've memorised all the pairs.
Corners can be done visually, but a lot of people use letter for these too. However, if you're going to use letters for the corners too - you may want to make coherent sentences for the edges as it might get a little confusing. The quotes below have nothing to do with this paragraph.



RyanReese09 said:


> allows for sub10 memo with a lot of practice.


I'm sure you can do a lot of things with "a lot of practice".
EDIT: It appears you meant sub-10 corner memo, sub-5 is doable.


RyanReese09 said:


> It's also great for multi.


I very much agree with this, under the assumption you ditch auditory corners and memorise the same as the edges.


----------

